# T5 HO vs. PC



## greenfish4 (Nov 7, 2005)

Have many people used T5's on their planted tanks? I have consistently used PC's on my planted tanks however now that I have started on a reef tank I am amazed at the efficiency of T5's with individual high quality reflectors. This has made me question all of my lighting (not that I am getting less than satisfactory results, but just how much better would my plants do under these t5's. If anyone uses either tek lights or ICE cap retrofits on their planted tanks how well do they work? It is begining to look like in terms of PAR they are comparable to MH.


----------



## greenfish4 (Nov 7, 2005)

is there a disadvantage to using T5's? I have seen many 6500k bulbs do they not hold true to their spectrum?


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

I posted in the review section my likes of tek light t-5 fixtures.


----------

